# Don't you just hate...................



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Moaning bastards.......................... ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeh - bloody moaning Bastards  - almost as bad as people who can't find pubs.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yeah.............useless shites


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh and wankers that drink malts when the real men are still on the pints - fucking tossers :-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doubles at that..........wtf does that prove???


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

More money than sence - or more livers than hair?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well last time I did Biology I'm sure we only have one liver - so your statement holds up.

Liver - 1
Hair - 0

PS - I even have more tailpipes that u have hair )

But atleast we ain't 5' nothing


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> But at least we ain't 5' nothing


roflmao

We need to get the wee man to read this!!!

AND you are getting another pipe -- do Audi do a V6 wig?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

people who don't pay for thing's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> roflmao
> 
> We need to get the wee man to read this!!!
> 
> AND you are getting another pipe Â -- do Audi do a V6 wig?


People that go looking for men in gay bars when they are across town, and then run out leaving a practically full pint in the pub in the station...

As for bald bastards, don't get me started...

And another thing, 5'5" thank you....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

All makes perfect sense - good flaming boys.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

When you say across town I presume you mean Corstorphine? :-X


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> When you say across town I presume you mean Corstorphine? Â :-X


Via CC Blooms apparently...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> All makes perfect sense - good flaming boys.


What's not to understand Mr C? Makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What's not to understand Mr C? Makes perfect sense to me...


I guess you 'had to be there'. How many were you?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> people who don't pay for thing's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


did you not get my cheque! ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Posted by: davidg


> people who don't pay for thing's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


On your behalf, did ask...twice!!

Posted by: kingcuTTer


> did you not get my cheque!


I think he did; but as I'm sure you know  it's a reference someone else.

Could be time for a "name and shame" 

D.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Could be time for a "name and shame"


Name and shame - no f'n need - the ref is to me - there stole that thunder....... 

And anyway after an IM only the other day and a not so nice reply - there is an old school term - "spin"

The issue is between me and him - there can be a resolution but things are getting costly :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Name and shame - no f'n need - the ref is to me - there stole that thunder....... Â


Well that's cleared that up.......thunder? Wasn't aware there was any to steal!

D.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Phrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttt ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

There is no issue ! it's the principal of it ..............so send the TTOC Â the Â£10 .......end of story!!!!!!!

TTOC 
PO BOX 431
HUNTINGDON 
PE29 6WQ


----------

